
LookingGlass-Low Latency KVM FrameRelay Implementation for VGA PCI Passthrough - chrisper
https://github.com/gnif/LookingGlass
======
chrisper
There is also a video of it in action here:

[https://level1techs.com/video/new-tech-iommu-users-
looking-g...](https://level1techs.com/video/new-tech-iommu-users-looking-
glass-headless-passthrough)

